# What is your tow rig?



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I thought this might be fun, and informational. I am looking in the near future to get myself into a truck/SUV, and wanted to see what you folks used. And got to thinking, others might like the same information. These smaller skiffs don't take much to move, so it'd be cool to see what people have. So I figure, something like this:

Picture of towing vehicle(with or without boat/trailer)
Information on vehicle(Year, make, model)
Reliability or lack there off
Pros and cons

I'll start, no pictures of the car hooked up to the trailer, but here is one of the car itself. 










1991 Volvo 940, Turbo, converted to manual trans.

Outrageously reliable, parts are cheap, easy to maintain. Simple like a tractor.

Handles fantastic, fairly quick. I do however have an extremely difficult time at ramps as the rear visibility is very limited, and, without a locker rear end, I sometimes need to get creative when pulling the skiff out.

Steve


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Overkill? Maybe but I love it! F250 with the 6.0 diesel.










My previous tow rig was a 97 Toyota Avalon with a v6. It towed just fine (towed the skiff to Houston), no problems at the ramp and could get around 20mpg on the highway doing 70.  

A tip for backing at the ramp is to get close or at least a straight shot to the ramp then open the door & stick your head out. Looks goofy but it works.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

x2 on over kill here too.

2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab SLT 5.9L I6 Cummins Turbo Diesel. Stock 325hp 610tq










I'm running and Quadzilla iQuad controller for their Adrenaline programer. Horsepower? Yup I have an app for that!  ;D Now running about 400hp and almost 700tq. WOOT!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I sometimes need to get creative when pulling the skiff out.


So make a ramp block on a leash so you don't have to be creative.
Leash loops over wing mirror, block drags up the ramp with the vehicle when you pull out.
I drive a stick too...2001 Tundra 3.4 L V6 20 mpg Hiway


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hows this for overkill!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

406hp, 11.96 at 116mph on nittos 306inches, was my only car, so it towed the boat







now i got a real tow rig


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

2007 Volvo V70 Wagon, 24 MPG with skiff in Tow.
30 MPG with out skiff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's my current rig. Trying to sell it to upgrade to a silverado.


----------



## cmiranda (Jan 12, 2011)

09 Jeep Wrangler............


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> > I sometimes need to get creative when pulling the skiff out.
> 
> 
> So make a ramp block on a leash so you don't have to be creative.
> ...


I actually did put one together, just like that too, works great. My issue lies more in traction problems. 245 tread width tires don't do much good if they are full street tires, plus a non locking rear end. The block works great though!

And Matt, sweet Volvo, I've thought about getting an 850 wagon, FWD to keep the tires out of any sort of wet area, wonder if that would help when using less than ideal ramps. 

Steve


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

here it is


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

It ain't much, but I don't need much (and it's paid for)!

'99 Nissan Sentra 4 cyl
20+ mpg while towing slowly
15 mpg when in a hurry


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

1988 Chevy K5 Blazer 4x4 - I guess I am part of the overkill crowd:


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> It ain't much, but I don't need much (and it's paid for)!
> 
> '99 Nissan Sentra 4 cyl
> 20+ mpg while towing slowly
> 15 mpg when in a hurry



This is awesome! Is that the 1.6 liter? Or the 2.0? I worked for Nissan for a while, and cannot imagine the 1.6 pulling anything but itself around. But huge props for that rig!

Oh, and that Blazer is gorgeous. Overkill or not, I'd drive it.

Steve


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

2000 Jeep Cherokee 4x4 Sport

The only issue is it's the sport model, so no ABS or traction control. If I get any wheel spin at the ramp I just kick it in 4 wheel and it pulls just fine. Gas mileage sucks 13-15 mpg, but if anything breaks I can fix it in the parking lot with about 5 tools. Pulls the Bohemian just fine.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Overkill? 7.3 turbo diesel 4x4 dulley. haven't had an issue getting out of the boatramp yet.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ford Explorer, this is a picture of last season's Explorer. Over the winter I upgraded to a 2007 Explorer with a V8. Beefed up suspension, no problem towing my 20' center console now. I've made the trip from Connecticut to Florida 5 times with skiff in tow with the explorer.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

chill'n with the local law  ;D 







[/img]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> chill'n with the local law   ;D


Where do you mount the trailor hitch on that tow vehicle SBC? ;D

I ride a 2006 Ford Explorer V8 personally, and after fishing with Brett I made a wheel block on a leash as well, although I've only used it on the really steep ramps.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

02' GC Overland Quadratrac (older picture with old outboard and trailer)...178k miles...bought in 04' for 1/2 original sticker...14mpg @ 75mph towing skiff...18-20 without...plenty of power...cozy...very solid engine, no leaks whatsoever...Quadratrac full time 4WD system is amazing.

Not so good: eats window regulators (3 so far), tranny blown at 103k (2nd GC to do this), a/c drains into interior (also 2nd GC to do this).


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

'02 explorer w/235k on it 

Would have replaced it many moons ago but it's been the best truck I've ever had, knock on wood. Tranny at 150k, and other than religious routine maintenance and little things like wheel bearings and ball joints, etc she's been incredibly trouble-free. 

Recently went through the rear end and dropped in a set of 3.90 gears, all new bearings and an auburn in the rear end to buy me some time towing the seavee to the local ramp which is just a couple miles. 

I think the truck should have come with the 3.90's honestly. 

Had plans to pick up my buddy's V10 excursion when the boat was nearing completion, but after driving it for 3 days and watching the mileage gauge hover between 7 and 10mpg, I decided I'd have to sleep with Chavez's daughter to be able to afford to drive it and decided to hold off a bit and try to find the right diesel. 

Currently on the lookout for a clean, 1-owner 7.3L diesel 4x4 excursion, *so if you know of one*....


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

If I am not going to tow the skiff very far. 2000 TJ. Not extremely economical but it tows the skiff well.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

If I am going to take a road trip with the skiff, '09 H3 Alpha. Not very economical either, but it pulls it on down the road.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention, I like yellow vehicles. The skiff is also yellow.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oh, forgot to mention, I like yellow vehicles.


Have I got a deal for you!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice. 71 or 72?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

72, Lemans Sport with T-41 package..


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

2002 4-Banger Prerunner 115k. Pulls the Panga (and the yaks) just fine.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have 2003 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 3.5 V-6 with 4.33 gears and freakin love it.  It has over 113k miles on it with no plms at all. It's a great sport SUV and plan to add a 2.5" lift Old man Emu suspension lift, 32" BFG all terrians and new stocks.

It tows great with Gheenoes, 18ft flstsboat, and 21ft pontoon boat.

I have a 2010 Ford Fusion with 38 mpg and it tow great with me! ;D


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

05 Silverado Crew pulls the Native at 20 mpg on highway
and is for sale in Misc section

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1299780724








[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

saturday in the woods


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sunday at the ramp. 2005 Ford sport trac 135,000 perfect size truck to pull a micro skiff 15-16 mpg pulling trailer


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

2010 Honda Element. No problem towing the boat and it gets 21 mpgs!








[/img]

I love the interior layout of the car as well!


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

05 GMC canyon SLE 
22mpg on the Hwy. Isuzu Inline 5. 
Have installed new tires and shocks since the pic


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll admit to lusting after the trucks posted in this thread. I sure would like one. That said, I'm sticking with my econo-box until I have no choice but to upgrade. I am a cheap bastard.
:-[


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my tow rig. Bought her brand new. She is a 2006 Toyota Tacoma, SR5 with the 4.0 V6 in her. Plenty of power and never had a issue towing. I put a 3" Toytec leveling kit with 285/75R16 Yokahoma A/T's with 16X8 Eagle Alloys. Also has a single in dual out 40 series Flowmaster on her. Just turned over 60K miles.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

98 Tacoma 2.4L sporting 140k. Still running and pulling strong!  ;D


----------



## Legend2 (Mar 19, 2011)

dont have a pic of my actual car but its a 04' WRX wagon 5spd "stage 2" (280-290hp) 194k miles. AWD makes boat ramps easy. 19-20mpg while towing 20-29 mpg w/o boat (depends on the skinny pedal)







and i pull this (also dont have any pictures handy) i will try to replace pics later


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> dont have a pic of my actual car but its a 04' WRX wagon 5spd "stage 2" (280-290hp) 194k miles. AWD makes boat ramps easy. 19-20mpg while towing 20-29 mpg w/o boat (depends on the skinny pedal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hey, now that is a slick setup. I've considered something like this in place of a SUV or truck. How does it do while towing on the highway and the like? 

Steve


----------



## Legend2 (Mar 19, 2011)

handeling it does great, at highway speeds 70+ i pull about 1-3 psi of boost and MPG's suffer. but 65 will net 20 on long pulls. EGT's stay under 1500*F. Passing is easy as full boost is reached by 2600rpms the 2.5L turbo im sure would do better than my 2.0L


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> handeling it does great, at highway speeds 70+ i pull about 1-3 psi of boost and MPG's suffer. but 65 will net 20 on long pulls. EGT's stay under 1500*F. Passing is easy as full boost is reached by 2600rpms the 2.5L turbo im sure would do  better than my 2.0L


Sounds like my setup with the Volvo. At around town speeds I notice no difference. But once on the interstate, it usually sticks in the boost just about as much as yours. 

Being my mill is a 2.3, and the turbo is really pretty small, you step on the skinny pedal and 12psi is basically instant. So passing is easy stuff. I just can't see a damn thing when the trailer starts to drop down the ramp. 

I had a thought though, for anyone who has issues with that stuff like I do, whether it be from a high trunk line or just it being dark or whatnot. But what about a back up camera? Seems like they can be had for really cheap now a days, it would make hooking up the trailer, and sending the boat down the ramp a breeze. 

Steve


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my rig. '91 Ford Ranger. It's old but it's a good one. Hit the 250,000 mark today as a matter of fact. Also have a Toyota Matrix with a hitch but it is limited in terms of weight. Should pull the Gheenoe OK.


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

98 jeep 150K on 37's....... still on stock stock gears


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

2004 Dodge Dakota extended cab 3.7 V6 4 speed auto w/ ~91,000 miles on it

Runs great, built for towing, tows like crap. Haha it has a trans cooler and all that but it's a little weak...it gets the job done, though.

I was going to get something new but figured I'd forego the payment and just pop 6" of lift on it, some 33's, a CAI, and a single-to-dual catback exhaust system. I know it won't help the towing...but it'll look and sound better haha.

It currently runs 3.55 gears...may jump them after the lift to 3.92.

I currently get about 13.5-14 mpg city, 18-20 mpg highway, and 11-13 mpg towing w/ overdrive off.

No pics right now...thought I had some.


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Just bought my new tow rig a few days ago  . Now I just gotta buy a skiff, hahaha.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't have anything to tow right now, but if I did this would tow it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Picked her up new in 07 and have loved every second driving it. Put a leveling kit up front and some 35"s. A little overkill for the gheenoe but it comes in handy when I take the Grady out.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, no pic, but I use a 2001 VW Jetta diesel.  Big effect on fuel mileage in stop and go traffic, but it pulls great.  40+ when not towing.

Kemo


----------



## phil3220 (Apr 12, 2011)

> Sorry, no pic, but I use a 2001 VW Jetta diesel.  Big effect on fuel mileage in stop and go traffic, but it pulls great.  40+ when not towing.
> 
> Kemo


 Kemo I have 2010 Jetta and wanted to use for towing, how much have you towed with it?


----------



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

>


Nice. 

Is that @ walker's landing?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang i really wish i had the picture... A couple times me and my friend CaptkyleR(forum member) launched his jon boat(we were 15) at the palmcity boat ramp with his racing lawn mower(45mph).. Haha then we ran all the way out the inlet and down to hobe sound beach(probably a 20-25 mile round trip) to go spearfishing


----------



## PonoThe1 (Jan 17, 2011)

> 98 Tacoma 2.4L sporting 140k. Still running and pulling strong!  ;D


What type of skiff is that is that? Do you have a link to any other pictures? Just curious because It looks similar to my skiff.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> > 98 Tacoma 2.4L sporting 140k. Still running and pulling strong!  ;D
> 
> 
> What type of skiff is that is that? Do you have a link to any other pictures? Just curious because It looks similar to my skiff.



















It's a 1986 princess. 14' long and 5' wide. That's really all I know. It's a great hull.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> > 98 Tacoma 2.4L sporting 140k. Still running and pulling strong!  ;D
> 
> 
> What type of skiff is that is that? Do you have a link to any other pictures? Just curious because It looks similar to my skiff.



Also, from what I understand, it's a mold that has been used by many builders. My hull is a Johnsen, and looks very...very similar. There are other names out there too.

Steve


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Excursion EB V-10, SCT/5-star tuner, Y-pipe mod, Rancho RS9000 shocks, Hellwig sway bar, air-lift air bags; no problems towing any more:










Recently added what is clearly the best mod anyone can make to their low MPG tow rig:


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

crap, I gotta get one of those for the road bike to put on the top tube or seat stay!


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of my tow rig. 

2007 Trailblazer SS 400HP 6.0L


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> crap, I gotta get one of those for the road bike to put on the top tube or seat stay!


Check Evilbay, you can also find them with the "hybrid Synergy Drive" logo.

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

But Tom, your not lying. 

Part fossil fuel + part grain alcohol = hybrid fuel


----------



## djorgens (Feb 9, 2010)

2007 GMC Sierra 1500 crew cab 4x4 w/5.3L Vortec


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's my tow rig. 1999 F250 4WD V10 on 37' Military tires.










Doing my best to offset Hybrid fuel mileage.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

>


Had a nice lady total out my paid-for ride, so I had to find something else.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's mine a Toyota Matrix. Less is More.


----------

